# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Honest suggestions and opinions for a beginner ?

## CANCEL101

So Im 31 Im 510 and I weigh 260 lbs
A lot of it is muscle Im not cut at all but Ive been working out since I was like 11 or 12 so Im just a big guy to the point where people accuse me of using steroids all the time so anyway I want to get into great shape and Im considering test but also thinking about doing something alittle more hardcore..I know I should lose some weight first but I dont want to. I know a lot about roids just never used them and Im not sure which one would be best for me anyway considering my weight. Im looking to cut. Any suggestions or gems you guys wanna drop is appreciated

----------


## kronik420

Walk for an hour every day

----------


## David LoPan

Get your bloodwork done and a full physical. Then start slowly. Steroids come in last, diet and exercise on a consistent basis is the key.

----------

